# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Sugjerim për "Informatikë dhe Internet"

## benseven11

I propozoj moderatorit te informatikes te krijohet nje nenforum i vecante per SMS-te dhe celularet.Mund te jete nenforum te informatika ose nenforum i vecante jashte informatikes.
FLM

----------


## edspace

Nuk ka shumë tema në forum për këto që ke përmendur. SMS-të nuk kanë lidhje me informatikën por me temat shoqërore. Nuk e di çfarë vlere do kishin temat për SMS. 

Për celularët gjithashtu nuk ka patur shumë pyetje. Ato që janë, janë ose për drejtuesit ose për zhbllokimin e celularëve. Në të dyja rastet, forumet ekzistues i plotësojnë kushtet. 

Celularët kanë zhvillim edhe më të shpejtë se kompjuterat dhe është vështirë të gjesh dy njerëz me të njëjtin model, sidomos kur bëhet fjalë për një forum me anëtarë nga e gjithë bota. Kështu që nëse dikush pyet për një model, ka mundësi që të mos përgjigjet asnjeri sepse me siguri nuk e njeh atë model.

Për më tepër, celularët s'janë aq të komplikuar sa kompjuterat dhe ato pak funksione që kanë i kryejnë pa shumë probleme. 

Për mendimin tim nuk është i nevojshëm forumi i propozuar. Megjithatë, mund ta bësh këtë kërkesë tek administratorët dhe mbase ata binden që është i nevojshëm. 

Herën tjetër, kur bën propozime direkte për moderatorin, bëji ato në privat. Forumi është publik dhe duhet përdorur për propozime për të gjithë publikun. Për këtë arsye do fshihet kjo temë pasi të lexosh përgjigjen.

----------


## duo2

Une deshta te pyes nese eshte e mundur qe te hapej nje Nen-Forum i ri tek Informatike dhe Internet me emer: "Harware dhe Software"
ku Hardware-do te perdorej per dhenjen e informacioneve per pjeset Harware te PC-ve me te dhena te ndryshme nga prodhuesit,driver-at e tyre,ndimese ne konfigurimin e pajisjeve etj.
dhe Software qe do te mundesonte dhenjen e informacioneve te te gjithe softuerve nga ato te fundit ne ato me te vjetra dhe me linqe shkarkimi,(informacionet te jepen ne shqip) per permbajtje e softverit,detaje e shume gjera te tjera mbi programe te ndryshme qe gjinden ne internet.Pse te shkojm ne forume te tjere te huaj?
PSE JO edhe per Telefonat Mobil dicka , pasi qe dihet qe edhe ato duhet te konfigurohen,te dhena te ndryshme dhe te jepen linqe per softueret e tyre,kur dihet qe sot egzistojne me MILIONA programe per Telefona Mobil.
Nuk ka nje organizim te mire ne Nen Forumin Informatike dhe Internet.
Apo ka censur dhe nuk mund te behet kjo?

----------


## edspace

Forumi i softuereve ka qënë dhe u mbyll për shkak të softuereve pirate që postoheshin aty. Ky ishte vendimi që morën administratorët pas një ankese të një anëtari në forum. 

Për pajisjet/hardueret ekziston këndi _Pyetni Ekspertët_. Nuk mund të ketë nënforum vetëm për hardueret sepse dihet që hardueret nuk punojnë pa softuere. Prandaj, forumi _Pyetni Ekspertët_ i përfshin pyetjet për instalimin e hardureve dhe vënjen e tyre në punë, apo konfigurimin nëpërmjet instalimit të softuereve. 


Për telefonat Mobil është bërë më parë sugjerimi dhe nuk mendoj se është i nevojshëm një forum i ri. Modelet e telefonave ecin me hapa shumë të shpejtë dhe është e vështirë të gjesh dy persona me të njëjtin model, sidomos në një ambjent virtual si ky i forumit, me anëtarë nga vende të ndryshme ku përdoren modele të ndryshme. 

Telefonat nuk janë aq të komplikuar sa kompjuterat dhe kanë shumë pak, për të mos thënë nuk kanë fare probleme. 

Temat që janë hapur deri tani për celularët, kanë qënë të tipit "Cilin model pëlqeni?", "Si ta lidh celularin me kompjuterin?", ose "Ku mund të shkarkoj programe/lojra falas për celularin tim?". Dy të parat s'kanë nevojë për forum të ri ndërsa e treta do bënte pjesë në pirateri, të cilën e ndalon ligji.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Duke patur parasysh perparimin e madh qe po ben teknologjia mobile me celulare etj, a nuk do e shikonte stafi te arsyeshem shtimin e nje nenforumi per teknologjine mobile?
Dmth nje nenforum ku mund te drejtoheshin pyetje, ndihme, informacion apo kerkesa ne lidhje me celularet, palmtops, windows mobile, symbian os, rom updates & upgrades etj etj?

----------


## edspace

Është bëre edhe dy herë më parë ky sugjerim dhe kam shprehur mendimin tim në të dyja temat. (le t'i bashkojë ndonjë prej super-moderatorëve)
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?p=1564274
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=90881

Ato sa kam thënë më parë besoj se janë ende të vlefshme, prandaj nuk po i përsëris. Nëse administratorët vendosin të hapin forumin për telefonat, do duhet të gjejnë një moderator sepse unë s'kam as njohuri e as kohë për ta moderuar.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Temat u bashkuan: *http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=90881*

Tek celularët nuk krijohen kaq shumë probleme sa në kompjuter. Kampjuterin me pak instruksione mund ta hapësh e ti ndërrosh ndonjë pjesë fizike si psh: RAM, HDD, etj. etj. ndërsa tek celulari nuk ke se çfarë të ndërrosh përveç baterisë dhe kapakëve. Kjo është edhe arsyeja pse nuk mund të krijohet një forum i veçantë për celularët. 

Forumi i informatikës i ka mbështetur gjithnjë temat ku anëtarë të ndryshëm kanë kërkuar ndihmë rreth celularëve dhe do vazhdojë të mbështesë ato tema.

----------


## BvizioN

Teknologjia mobile mbase nuk eshte aq kompleks sa teknologjite e tjera, e megjithate po ta shikosh imtesisht rezulton ndryshe. Teknologjia mobile dita dites po avancon, dhe ne treg ka nje shume te madhe celularesh qe operojne me windows. Nese celulari perdoret per funksione primare (thirrje, pergjigje, mesazhe) perdoruesit mbase nuk ndeshen me shume probleme, dhe shumica e problemeve kane te bejne me rrjetin. Nese celulari perdoret ne maksimum, duke i shfrytezuar te gjitha programet me te cilat eshte prodhuar (apo te instalosh programe te tjera) atehere perdoruesi do ndeshet me te njejte shume problemesh.

Ne lidhje me celularet kam ca njohuri dhe mund te ndihmoj ne forum. E megjithate e pranoj se forumin e informatikes nuk e vizitoj shpesh.

----------

